# Pronunciaton: 결혼



## meesterslager

how to pronounce 결혼

*C*ould it be that the combination of ㄹ as batchim and ㅎ as the first letter in the next sylable behaves the same as 결온?


----------



## Kross

Naver online Korean dictionary says that 결혼 is pronounced 결혼. (The link is here: http://krdic.naver.com/detail.nhn?docid=2047300)


----------



## alodia

헉! I sooo didn't know that you can listen to the pronunciation in the 국어 dictionary of naver now! Thanks for mentioning *Kross*!


----------



## chemnerd

meesterslager said:


> how to pronounce 결혼
> 
> *C*ould it be that the combination of ㄹ as batchim and ㅎ as the first letter in the next sylable behaves the same as 결온?



We pronounce 겨론. Replace ㅎ to ㄹ which was from the 받침 of the first letter.


결 ㅗㄴ ( ㅎis removed)
겨  론  ( ㄹ moves to the position where ㅎ was located)


----------



## meesterslager

thanks, for all your explanations.


----------



## Kross

Hello meesterslager, again

국립국어원 (The National Institute of the Korean Language) says this. (The link is here: https://twitter.com/urimal365/status/361670125579010048)

‘결혼’은 표기대로 [결혼]으로 발음합니다. #*발음*


----------



## 경상남도로 오이소

겨론 is the only way it's supposed to be pronounced.


----------



## Rance

국립국어원 try to standardize a certain way which at times can create a discrepancy from how it is actually spoken by most Korean people.
Common example is 자장면 instead of 짜장면 (which later they ended up adding to 표준어) and list can go on.
겨론 is closer to how most people would pronounce regardless what 국립국어원 dictates.
Although 결/혼 is how it should be pronounced according 국립국어원, but I don't think it's appropriate to tell a foreigner to use that pronunciation when no other Korean pronounces that way.


----------



## Kross

경상남도로 오이소, Rance, 

You mad a good point. But I agree in part with you. I mean the correct pronunciation of 결혼 is a bit different case of 자장면/짜장면. (I also think that language rules can change as time passes by.) The reason 짜장면 has been included into the standard Korean language is many people have been speaking and WRITING it in that way for a long time although 자장면 is the standard word for it. Now let’s look at 결혼/겨론. Some people might speak 겨론 while others speak 결혼. But nobody with more than decent educations writes down 겨론 in a written form for a wedding(결혼). This is what is different from the 자장면/짜장면 case. Plus, in Wordreference native Koreans are supposed to answer correct and right feedback to questions usually non-Koreans ask about no matter how many natives speak a word wrongly in daily life. Rule is rule. Once we start to ignore the Korean grammar, who else in the world cares it? And personally I believe that it should be more helpful and useful for Korean-learners to study the standard Korean first.


----------



## Rance

Kross, you also have valid point.
I agree that teaching foreigner the standard Korean would be easiest thing to do.
But let me also make a few points.



*Point I)*

Standard Korean, or 표준어, is defined as a modern dialect spoken by majority of educated people in Seoul.
"표준어는 교양 있는 사람들이 두루 쓰는 현대 서울말로 정함을 원칙으로 한다".
Hence standard Korean is what majority speaks, not necessarily what 국립국어원 dictates.
Example of 짜장면 was a case when 국립국어원 failed to do so , and I was not trying to apply 연음화 to 결혼 which is quite irrelevant.
(짜장면 was spoken by most people in Seoul as well as in Korea, but 자장면 was forced to be used as THE standard in 1986.)
You said "no matter how many natives speak a word wrongly in daily life", but I think differently.
If  99% natives speak a word wrongly(?) in daily life.....국립국어원 failed to  properly standardize a pronunciation. You shouldn't fault people but the  institute.


*Point II)*

Korean is not completely phonetic language.
We do not always write as the way we pronounce.
That is because we chose to use 형태주의표기(maintaining originating forms) over 표음주의표기(writing phonetically) in early 20th century.
Hence 결혼 is written as 결혼 regardless of how one would pronounce it because it's coming from 결(結) 혼(婚).

One interesting example is 셋방. It should be written as 세(貰)+방(房) by applying  형태주의표기, but the standard spelling is 셋방 because nobody pronounces as  세.방.
But 전세방(傳貰房) is correct spelling according to 국립국어원 though 세방 is not . 
This is one simple example showing discrepancy between ideal Korean language which Korean linguists sought and practical Korean language which are used in everyday life.





Try  to pronounce 결혼할까요 yourself as smoothly as possible. I mean without  accentuating each syllables in order to pronounce each of them correctly  (as in 결.혼.할.까.요.)
I find difficult without sounding like Siri from iPhone.
Now let me ask a question. Are you still fine to tell a foreigner a rule which is rarely used in normal life?

However my dilemma is ....if the OP takes an exam and is requested write how to pronounce it...ughhh


----------

